# Small trailer on the beach? Good idea or bad idea?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am getting a small trailer to help with moving "stuff" around but I am also planning on modifying it for use with kayaks so I will not have to get them on top of my tundra. 

Is it a really bad idea to drive with them on the beach? I am sure backing them up is a pain in the booty but other than thatam I asking for trouble and just leave it at the house when we get to the island or should I go for it? My tundra has never had much issue in the sand (wide tires and 20psi = no issues). Thoughts? .02? Thanks guys

BTW I am sure this has been discussed but I could not find anything on it here


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think as long as you keep it relatively light and use wide tires you should probably be OK.
Backing up, as you said, might be a PITA.


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

i've seen a few people around with the kayak trailers on the beach. Didn't seem like they were having much trouble.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I've seen people doing it, and always thought it would be a cool idea. If I had somewhere to store one, I always thought that it would be the perfect alternative to one of those big front hitch mounts for rods and coolers.
Can you put big enough tires on one, that you can let enough air out of for the sand, and still have it stable and reasonable for pulling on the highway? 
I would think that would be your only rate-limiting-step.
The other thing that you might want to look into is an articulating hitch mount. Sort of like a universal joint between the truck and trailer. I know they make them for the 4X4 guys for hauling gear up trails with their Jeeps, and the trailer connections for motorcycles have the same type of hitches. Something that would save wear and tear on your hitch and mount as things rock side to side in the sand would seem like a good thing.
Let us know how it works out!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am notreal worried about wear and tear on my hitch ball. I don't use it to much. I am more worried about drivability and getting stuck. The trailer I have has typical trailer tires on it. Kinda thin and not sure how they would like airing down. If I don't change the tires and don't air down the trailer tires (not airing down! blasphemy, I know), is this going to cause an issue?


----------

